# EZ-BIOS \ LILO



## Guy (Feb 19, 1999)

I recently got a new HD (Maxtor 10.0 GB DiamondMax) and it works great. When installing it, I needed to install ez-bios for it to work (from maxtor disk). Okay, everything works fine. So I partition my drive to have a Fat32 partition, a Linux partition and a Linux Swap partition. I installed linux and put the lilo information in the superblock.... boot up and there is no indication at all about any linux partition. Re-install linux and put the lilo config in the MBR. Still nothing.

So I have linux installed but have no way of getting to it. (except when i use the bootable cd). Is this an ez-bios problem, or a lilo problem? any help would be good. One other thing... When I go to my ez-bios setup screen, it shows a bunch of information about the drive as you'd suspect. On of the lines is "32-bit Transfer" and is marked as "Disabled"... anyone know how to change this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MikeV (Jul 1, 1999)

Did Linux ask you to make a boot floppy? It should have.

I'm using BootMagic to go between Windoze and Linux, and it works great. I highly recommend it.

If you can't get it fixed, fire off a question in the Linux forum.

Mike

------------------
It is easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission.

Lewis' Law: People will buy anything that's one to a customer...

Hurewitz's Memory Principle: The chance of forgetting something is directly proportional to... to... uh.....


----------



## Guy (Feb 19, 1999)

I did make a boot floppy, but I wana be able to boot from hard disk. Anyways, i'll try bootmagic and post my results. Thanks.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

To change your EZ BIOS settings you need to run the EZDRIVE program and go to Advanced Settings, then choose the drive you want. You can modify all the settings then.


----------

